# acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY taskqueue timeout - completing request directly



## jiapei100 (May 31, 2011)

After successfully installing PCBSD8.2 in VirtualBox 8.2, I'm not able to boot it with the following warnings, which seem to be called recursively and permanently.


```
acd0: WARNING - TEST_UNIT_READY taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: WARNING - PREVENT_ALLOW taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
```

Is there anything special that I should pay attention to during installation?


Best Regards
Pei


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 31, 2011)

Note: Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD.


----------

